# Congo and neon tetras compatible?



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

Im planning to put congo and neons in a 120 gal tank, with 7 panda corys. Can Congos mix with neons? cause ive heard that congos grow pretty big compared to them and im not sure if fin nipping or bullying will be a problem. But if they can mix, how many of each should i stock? And what other suitable tankmates can i add?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Rain said:


> Im planning to put congo and neons in a 120 gal tank, with 7 panda corys. Can Congos mix with neons? cause ive heard that congos grow pretty big compared to them and im not sure if fin nipping or bullying will be a problem. But if they can mix, how many of each should i stock? And what other suitable tankmates can i add?


Congo tetras right? Just read your other thread.

Yes it will be fine.

You just need sand for the Cories.

Tankmates: Get similar sized fish, and nothing with pretty fins, because they'll nip at it.


----------



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> Congo tetras right? Just read your other thread.
> 
> Yes it will be fine.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "read your other thread"? sorry, im still kinda new at this


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Neons are a small tank fish while Congos are a large tank fish. Congos tend to run near the surface while Neons are more a mid level fish. If some of your Neons are small, the Congos may try and eat them! If you look closely at the mouths of a Congo you will see tiny teeth so they have the equipment to catch fast prey. Any of the Rainbows are perfect compantion fishes for Congos as Rainbows can swimm just as fast as Congos. I have both of them in my 20 and 55 gallon tanks and they ignore each other.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Rain said:


> What do you mean by "read your other thread"? sorry, im still kinda new at this


You made another post or thread where you said you wanted/had Congo Tetras. I thought you were talking about another fish with a similar name. You just said "Congos" in this thread and it wasn't clear.


----------



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> You maid another post or thread where you said you wanted/had Congo Tetras. I thought you were talking about another fish with a similar name. You just said "Congos" in this thread and it wasn't clear.


oh, okay and yeah i was talking about congo tetras thanks


----------

